# What size shaves for a 47' pony?



## Pwest2u2 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have asked several people and get a dozen different answers. She wears a 56" blanket she is half Hackeny if that makes any difference.

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Sandee (Nov 3, 2010)

west2u said:


> I have asked several people and get a dozen different answers. She wears a 56" blanket she is half Hackeny if that makes any difference.
> 
> thanks a bunch!


The best way to figure this out is not how tall she is but measure how long she is. The blanket is a clue. However, measure her body length, point of shoulder to end of butt, then add about 12" to that. Shafts (in her size)come in 60", 66" (then i get fuzzy - maybe 74") so if one size puts the cart at 8 or 10" in back of her that MIGHT be enough if she doesn't stride big. But being a Hackney I'd think she would have big movment and go UP to the next size available. You don't want her kicking or bumping the cart and causing an accident. Of course, I believe, you could order a specially made shaft but most people go with what's already out there.


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 3, 2010)

I think she'd be most happy in a cart with 72-76" shafts.

Andrea


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you everyone, so tomorrow after work I will go out an measure her and see what I come up with. I have a person that has a cart she drove her 13hd pony with and she said it is 60" but it sure looks longer. But there is no way she would fit in it.

So then how long of tugs do I need for her breast collar?


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a 68" shaft cart that I recently put to a 45" Shetland pony.

There is no way a 13 hand pony would fit in a cart with 60" shafts. B minis fit in a cart with 54" shafts!

Most of the time, the harness you buy to fit your pony will also fit the cart that you get for them. They do sell trace extenders if you need them.

Andrea


----------



## Karen S (Nov 8, 2010)

Good Morning,

I purchased my first ASPR pony back in June of this year. He's 47". I drove him the first time at Congress with a borrowed cart that had 72" shalves. It was a bit too long for him. I normally drive a cart with 60" shalves and my 45" Classic mare fits just fine. I recently bought a used cart that has 66" shalves and fits the 47" ASPR pony just right (he too is 1/2 hackney). My pony is pretty big and the 66" work just fine on him.

Karen


----------

